# Guys, do your wives know?



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Wondering how many of you guys have wives that know about (and are ok with) your masturbating?

I'm not implying a deception of your spouse, rather, I'm just curious if your spouses are cool with knowing about your more private moments. 

Mine used to be bothered by it, and now she's cool with it. Even in the same room if she's too tired to get involved. Just wondered about your experiences. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

My wife knows, heck it keeps me off the streets


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I really don't think that it's a big deal, either way!

Either gender ought to be acceptant of it as long as it is going on in proximity or in the presence of each other!

I'd say that it should greatly speak to to the "security factor!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

She knows and is happy I've found something good at that I enjoy.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

NoIinThreesome said:


> She knows and is happy I've found something good at that I enjoy.




That's awesome. Being able to do it without hiding was definitely liberating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't know if my wife knows that I do but considering that she don't want to have sex with me saying because "you are not very good" and suggesting porn, one night stands or paying for it to get better I would guess she prefer that I take care of it myself and these days I prefer that too. Have lost all interest in her now.

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Feeling lost and lonely said:


> I don't know if my wife knows that I do but considering that she don't want to have sex with me saying because "you are not very good" and suggesting porn, one night stands or paying for it to get better I would guess she prefer that I take care of it myself and these days I prefer that too. Have lost all interest in her now.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk




I'm so sorry to hear that bro. Why do you to stay together if it is that way? How long has it been that bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

DarthMaduro said:


> Wondering how many of you guys have wives that know about (and are ok with) your masturbating?
> 
> I'm not implying a deception of your spouse, rather, I'm just curious if your spouses are cool with knowing about your more private moments.
> 
> ...


My wife is starting to suspect, because she's always wondering why her pillow is so stiff.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> My wife is starting to suspect, because she's always wondering why her pillow is so stiff.




Mine figured it out when she couldn't open her mouth to brush her teeth one morning LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Feeling lost and lonely said:


> I don't know if my wife knows that I do but considering that she don't want to have sex with me saying because "*you are not very good*" and suggesting porn, one night stands or paying for it to get better I would guess she prefer that I take care of it myself and these days I prefer that too. Have lost all interest in her now.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


Reading your other threads she is still having an affair. The bold above shows she has *NO* respect for you. For the love of Gods green earth why are you still married to this vile person?


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

DarthMaduro said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that bro. Why do you to stay together if it is that way? How long has it been that bad?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been bad for a long time. Still together because of our kids but that will change with or without my support system because I cant do this anymore and finally believe I can do whats best for the kids with or without help. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

rockon said:


> Reading your other threads she is still having an affair. The bold above shows she has *NO* respect for you. For the love of Gods green earth why are you still married to this vile person?


Wont be once I get together the stuff I need prepared.

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife was surprised when I happened to mention one time that I did. She doesn't think normal adults engage in much sexual behavior. She claims that she never does - that isn't quite true, I've seen toys move occasionally, but only very occasionally.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes I know he does. I like it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> My wife is starting to suspect, because she's always wondering why her pillow is so stiff.


...and smells like tuna.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Feeling lost and lonely said:


> Been bad for a long time. Still together because of our kids but that will change with or without my support system because I cant do this anymore and finally believe I can do whats best for the kids with or without help.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


You use so many words to say absolutely nothing.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Yes I know he does. I like it.




Thanks for the female perspective. Mine is the same way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2013)

I have to get permission if I feel the need to masturbate. My sexuality belongs to my wife and vice versa.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

My wife doesn't like talking about sex. I have female friends that know a lot more about my sexual habits and preferences than she does. Sad I know.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Legend, that is terrible. Grow a pair. Your wife is a control freak. I bet my house she does sexual stuff she doesn't tell you about.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Good Guy said:


> My wife doesn't like talking about sex. I have female friends that know a lot more about my sexual habits and preferences than she does. Sad I know.




How do they know? You talk with them as an outlet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> I have to get permission if I feel the need to masturbate. My sexuality belongs to my wife and vice versa.


:scratchhead:


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

How do they know? You talk with them as an outlet?

No, I just talk to one friend in particular about what actresses and actors we fancy, what kind of people turn us on etc. Maybe inappropriate, but it really is just part of general chat we have that I could never talk to my wife about as she would shut it down.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

rockon said:


> :scratchhead:


He's talking about right of first refusal. Getting to be a more common arrangement. If you feel the need to polish the bishop or your wife wants to double click her mouse, you go to your spouse first to make sure they don't want to have sex. If not, then you go ahead and engage in hand to gland combat.


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

-


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Capricious said:


> Sorry jump in guys. Husband does it. Huge turn on for me.




No worries! Jump right in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Woman here 
Used to love it... Would join right in... Until I discovered he was sexting OW. That kinda ruined the fun for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Female perspective:
I had to tell my H to masturbate...He would never do it. He started doing it more regularly and his mood improved...shocker! NOW he can't seem to finish his self anymore.... Not sure what is going on with that now...

I personally think masturbation is great....and mutual masturbation...even better!!

Now I need to excuse myself....


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

DarthMaduro said:


> Wondering how many of you guys have wives that know about (and are ok with) your masturbating?


Taking porn out of the equation and assuming it doesn't impact our sexual relations, is it any of her business what I do privately with my body? 

Seriously and vice versa of course.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

CatJayBird said:


> Female perspective:
> 
> I had to tell my H to masturbate...He would never do it. He started doing it more regularly and his mood improved...shocker! NOW he can't seem to finish his self anymore.... Not sure what is going on with that now...
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. Sometimes we'll just lay in bed watching tv and go for it. Great bonding and very erotic.

It was such a freeing thing tho to be able to lay in bed with her and get myself off when she's not in the mood. I always felt bad thinking I had to hide it. Now I just go.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine knows and isn't thrilled, but she prefers that to having sex with me on a regular basis and she realizes she can't reasonably expect me to do neither.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Holdingontoit said:


> Mine knows and isn't thrilled, but she prefers that to having sex with me on a regular basis and she realizes she can't reasonably expect me to do neither.




That's terrible bro. Why stick around? How long has it been?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Taking porn out of the equation and assuming it doesn't impact our sexual relations, is it any of her business what I do privately with my body?
> 
> Seriously and vice versa of course.


The relationship between spouses is so intimate and deep that whatever effects one will, in ways large or small, effect the other. So, yes, I absolutely believe that what one spouse does with their body is the business of the other spouse.

Hate to tell ya, fellas, but not everyone masturbates. I didn't masturbate at all until I was in my mid-20's. When I was an adolescent and the physical needs kicked in, I had partners available whenever I wanted sex, so I had no need to masturbate. In my 20's, when married to my exH, I tried masturbation and found that I don't get much out of it. A lot of bother for a half-azzed orgasm that only makes me want partner sex much more than I did when I started. 

DH used to masturbate,but hasn't for a few years now. We were discussing the No Fap movement, he decided to try it as an experiement, he liked it. I think a lot of that had to do with his age. He's 41 and has been mastubating since he was very young (<10). Between that and the on-demand availability of any kind of porn you could imagine, he more or less got bored.

Back when he was masturbating, I knew and didn't mind. Especially when we were separated for work and wouldn't see each other for days. Now, he only masturbates with me as part of a sex session.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife knows.

For years I hid the fact that I masturbated. Not because I was embarrassed but becasue I didn't want my wife to feel that masturbation was an acceptable substitute for an intimate sexual relationship between us. I figured if she thought I could have fun getting off by myself, why should she put any effort into our mutual sex life?

She found out when she found a bottle of lube in my shaving kit. She asked what it was for and I explained that I used it for masturbating. She seem shocked and a little put off, saying that I shouldn't masturbate and I "should save all of my orgasms" for her. I told her that unless she was ready to have sex 3-4 times a week, then I was going to keep doing what I had been for the past 40 years... masturbating.

It actually came up about a month ago after a long dry spell in terms of sex between us. She said she realized she hadn't really been interested over the past few months and I was in a *****y mood anyway and told her that "yeah, kind of getting tired of masturbating five times a week". I think it jolted her back to being interested.

And just to add, I don't believe she masturbates at all. I have bought her toys that are still in their original boxes and the vibe we use during sex never moves unless we use it together.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> The relationship between spouses is so intimate and deep that whatever effects one will, in ways large or small, effect the other. So, yes, I absolutely believe that what one spouse does with their body is the business of the other spouse


Seems fairly hypocritical. Let me give you an extreme example. 

Assume you became pregnant by accident and for whatever reason you did not want the child but your husband did. 

Can he FORCE you to carry it to term? Is it your body, your choice or does he have veto power because it's his child too?

No, he does not have a say. What you do with your body is your right and you business only. Same goes for him.

It he wants to go to the bathroom and rub one out it's really none of your business. If he wants to make it your business good for you.

If he's looking at porn which is behavior some women disapprove of or it is affecting sexual frequency then an argument can be made.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Chris Taylor said:


> ....It actually came up about a month ago after a long dry spell in terms of sex between us. She said she realized she hadn't really been interested over the past few months and I was in a *****y mood anyway and told her that "yeah, kind of getting tired of masturbating five times a week". I think it jolted her back to being interested.
> 
> And just to add, I don't believe she masturbates at all. I have bought her toys that are still in their original boxes and the vibe we use during sex never moves unless we use it together.


Sounds a lot like my W, when we were in our Sex Starved Marriage mode. At that time (and still) she prefers that I masturbate without her being present, but I tell her I want her there as I want her to be part of my sex life. She feels that my masturbating is a sign of her being a sexual failure, which is why I will do it with out her. Our Sex Therapist that saved our marriage discussed how masturbation was healthy as if you don't use if you can loose the ability during extended periods without a partner. I have also bought my wife a number of vibrators and the big powerful ones have only been used for strained back muscles.

Now that we having sex regularly, things are much better.

Good luck to you.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> ...and smells like tuna.


Cat Food...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Seems fairly hypocritical. Let me give you an extreme example.
> 
> Assume you became pregnant by accident and for whatever reason you did not want the child but your husband did.
> 
> ...


Marriage is a giving and receiving of the total self, bodies included. Were I to become pregnant accidentally, the choice would be mine to make legally, yes. In all reality, though, it would have to be a joint decision as I am a married woman. My body hasn't been solely mine since December 2002.

But then, I also don't even understand the concept of privacy in marriage. If I wanted total autonomy and to keep thoughts/beliefs/habits/ etc. to myself, I'd have stayed single.


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

-


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Capricious said:


> I always tell my husband that if is not in the mood , I will hold a party for one.


So, my laptop has no OS and I'm having a hell of a time burning a workable boot dvd. Been at it for hours. I know I'm getting slap-happy because I read that and had a mental image of a woman's bits, clit wearing a tiny party hat, throwing confetti, with the sounds of those party horns and noisemakers.

Now you all have that image, too.

Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> So, my laptop has no OS and I'm having a hell of a time burning a workable boot dvd. Been at it for hours. I know I'm getting slap-happy because I read that and had a mental image of a woman's bits, clit wearing a tiny party hat, throwing confetti, with the sounds of those party horns and noisemakers.
> 
> Now you all have that image, too.
> 
> Muahahahahahaha!


Yes that is evil, funny, but evil, gonna be in my head all day.

On topic, if my wife isn't in the mood the least she can do is provide the eye candy.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

MJJEAN said:


> So, my laptop has no OS and I'm having a hell of a time burning a workable boot dvd. Been at it for hours. I know I'm getting slap-happy because I read that and had a mental image of a woman's bits, clit wearing a tiny party hat, throwing confetti, with the sounds of those party horns and noisemakers.
> 
> Now you all have that image, too.
> 
> Muahahahahahaha!


Burn an iso of Ubuntu version 14xxxxx on the DVD and get back to "partying".


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

I found my wife's dildo and ben wah balls while doing the housekeeping duties so I doubt she even cares.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

There are two types of men, those that masturbate and those that lie and say they don't. 

My wife knows and has no issues with it.


----------

